

Film set signs specialize in misdirection (2013) - Mz
http://articles.latimes.com/2013/jul/10/business/la-fi-ct-set-signs-onlocation-20130710

======
MichaelCrawford
I learned a while back how to get onto the set for a TV shoot: I just walked
up to the security guard then said "I'm here to see Ted".

In my case, I really was there to see my friend Ted Arabian, who was appearing
in a TV commercial. But I expect that would work well in other cases. The key
is to act as if you really belong there.

